# Is Furry the new Gay?



## BlueCathedral (Feb 24, 2009)

Seriously, I've been hanging out around here for a week now and I've seen a number of threads like "are you out about being furry?", or "when did you first realize you were furry?". whats the deal? You guys make it sound like its something like being gay. Is it taboo or something to be furry? I don't see a lot of people posing such questions to Star Treck fans, or Otakus. I don't see Britteny Spears fans walking around with a paper bag on their heads. Is their really that much stigma for being Furry? 

would you guys mind explaining this weird phenomenon?


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

I think that it's because furry has such bad press, what with the only furries getting media attention being ones who really, really like their dogs. Really.

My parents and friends know I'm into animal-head people, so I guess I'm "out". Not everyone knows of my secret Spice Girls love, though, and one day, with the help and support of thousands of strangers on the internet, I'll have the courage to confront my parents and tell them what I want, what I really really want.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2009)

It's referred to as "coming out" as a furry because there's a generally bad public perception fo the furry fandom due to people seeing the most extreme ends/cases and assuming that the whole fandom is like that.  The general public doesn't realize that it doesn't make us freaks of nature that are all into some weird stuff and only care about having sex. 

It's not the new gay, gay is still gay, albeit it is more respected now than it used to be.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2009)

BlueCathedral said:


> Seriously, I've been hanging out around here for a week now and I've seen a number of threads like "are you out about being furry?", or "when did you first realize you were furry?". whats the deal?


  A deep down urge to be accepted / cause drama / prove their fursecution amongst many furs.



> *You guys* make it sound like its something like being *gay*.


  Well, to be fair...



> Is it taboo or something to be furry?


  Really: Offline, outside of very small interest groups, no.  Online, with a few more groups to be wary of, no.

Average Furry Who Asks About "coming out's" Mind:  Both, yes!!!1one!



> I don't see a lot of people posing such questions to Star Treck fans, or Otakus.


  Because for the most part they're fine with the fact they may get stares.  Or mocked.  Or look stupid.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Average Furry Who Asks About "coming out's" Mind:  Both, yes!!!1one!



This.

Bluntly put: a lot of people who come onto the internet are stupid, and a large portion of them come here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2009)

Well it doesn't take much effort to find the really horrible and just creepy looking shit that furries produce so many people believe that all furies are that way and thus most furries just don't feel comfortable about it :/

If your in the fandom then you know that there are plenty of furries who either do some furry pride shit or shove their fetishes and fantasies in other people faces even though they don't won't to know that stuff and being associated just makes you look bad


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2009)

Furries like to ride the drama llama


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

No because unlike furries gays *don't* deserve all the hate they get.


----------



## Uro (Feb 24, 2009)

Because they feel it's an important thing to tell people about.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, don't say "you guys". Many of us here think it's the most retarded thing ever to come out about being furry.

---

If you came out as a furry because you felt you needed to (you felt "guilty"), then you are very special.

---

Oh, and the furries are not the "new Gay". Furries are much, much worse than gays.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry is taboo, yes. But it's not the new gay.

The only furries that "Come out" are the immature ones, I think. The ones that need to feel special. Most furries behave naturally and keep their fetishes tucked away, and their interest in the fandom may or may not be obvious. No one should just blurt out what kind of porn they get off to, but I don't see the harm in wearing a collar or doing clean anthro artwork in public.

However, it's completely normal and expected of a person to behave with sublety in a professional environment. For instance, even though there's no harm in wearing an ear-hat in public, I'm still not going to wear one during school or work.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 24, 2009)

yea


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know I don't understand any of those animal head people


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 24, 2009)

Is furry the new gay? No
Is almost every fur in the entire world gay/bi? Yes

And there you have your answer.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, I forgot!



BlueCathedral said:


> Seriously, I've been hanging out around here for a week now and I've seen a number of threads like "are you out about being furry?", or "when did you first realize you were furry?".




Well, this IS The Den part of the forum...


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 24, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> Is almost every fur in the entire world gay/bi? Yes



I disagree


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 24, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> I disagree


 
Shush faggot.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Shush faggot.



In the words of AlexInsane, YOU hush up you figgernaggot!


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 24, 2009)

okay "you guys" is a bit to broad and assumptive, my apologies. But it was unusual reading some of the posts. I guess some people are just to sensitive on both ends- The people who assume Furry= Bestiality and those who feel they are being persecuted for being furry. I've heard a lot of people being killed over stupid crap, but i don't think I've heard of any cases of someone being killed because they were interested in furries.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Shush faggot.



I don't agree to that.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 24, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> I don't agree to that.


 
Too bad. c:


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 24, 2009)

Not really, no. The ones that insist on "coming out" are generally young, immature, and attention whores. Being a furry is just a hobby for me - maybe a weird one, sure, but that doesn't mean I feel the need to go tell everyone about it. I mean, my good friends know because they're good friends and I generally let them know what's going on with me, whether it's fursuiting or kayaking or any other hobby. But I didn't sit down with them and have any sort of "Guys, I have to tell you. I'm...a furry." talk. My parents don't know because there's no reason for them to know. When I go to cons, I tell them we're taking a trip, and that's it. There's no reason to tell them any details of what I do other than how to reach me when I'm gone if one of our dogs has an emergency and they need to call us.

Furaffinity is cool because it's so big, but it also attracts a lot of idiots and rather young and immature teens, so that's generally why you see so much Furry Drama going on.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> Is almost every fur in the entire world gay/bi? Yes


 I heavily disagree. Most furries are gay/bi, yes, but not almost every fur.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone else remember the numerous polls we've had on this forum about sexuality? Didn't they all come out with most of the people who responded being straight? Just saying.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> Does anyone else remember the numerous polls we've had on this forum about sexuality? Didn't they all come out with most of the people who responded being straight? Just saying.


 Also look at the Furry Survey 2009, last time I checked it was around 20% of the couple thousand that took the poll that were completely heterosexual.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Also look at the Furry Survey 2009, last time I checked it was around 20% of the couple thousand that took the poll that were completely heterosexual.


 Jup, 21%. But 2009 has just started, so it could change a lot. And if you look at the poll results of 2008, there were 32% heterosexual.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Jup, 21%. But 2009 has just started, so it could change a lot. And if you look at the poll results of 2008, there were 32% heterosexual.


 Last year they didn't have the "mostly heterosexual" options though, didn't they? 

I don't count those as straight, and some of the people that voted those would've voted heterosexual in the past.  That kind of makes the numbers from the past a bit higher.  

If I'm wrong and they were there last year, point and laugh at me.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Last year they didn't have the "mostly heterosexual" options though, didn't they?
> 
> I don't count those as straight, and some of the people that voted those would've voted heterosexual in the past. That kind of makes the numbers from the past a bit higher.
> 
> If I'm wrong and they were there last year, point and laugh at me.


 That's correct.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 24, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> Not really, no. The ones that insist on "coming out" are generally young, immature, and attention whores.



YES!!! THIS!!
An abundance of adolescents taking this fandom _waaaaaaaaaay_ too seriously, going off the deep end first thing in (OMG ACCEPTANC3!) and making it THEE MOST IMPORTANT THING EVAR in their lives/self-image, thus transmogrifying what _should_  be a simple hobby involving animal character art into the *Deep, Dark Secret That Tears Me Up Inside To Keep From my Parents/Friends*Â® 



> Furaffinity is cool because it's so big, but it also attracts a lot of idiots and rather young and immature teens, so that's generally why you see so much Furry Drama going on.


This too.

---PCJ


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry: Guess what?

Non fur: What?

Furry: I am a furry! 

Non fur: Oh...I don't care for them.

Furry: YOU HATE FURRIES?!? WHY?!? BAWWWWWW!!!!! FURSECUTION!!!!!!!!!

Non fur: >.>


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furry: Guess what?
> 
> Non fur: What?
> 
> ...


You forgot the part between announcing they're a Furry and them crying fursecution where they shove a handful of badly drawn pornographic images in the non-fur's face.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 24, 2009)

The funny thing is, nearly everyone I get along with knows about my 'furriness', and none of them have anything against it. This list of people includes two /b/tards, a squaddie, an RAF regiment grunt, two townies and a devout Christian. I didn't even have to try and convince them I don't look at furry porn. 

Explain how this whole thing works, please.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You forgot the part between announcing they're a Furry and them crying fursecution where they shove a handful of badly drawn pornographic images in the non-fur's face.



That was the Abridged version.

Unabridged version coming soon.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> I disagree


 
I second your disagreement


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furry: Guess what?
> 
> Non fur: What?
> 
> ...


 
Furry: guess what?

non fur: What?

Furry: I'm a furry! 

Non fur: what?

Furry: it's..... you know what, forget it.

Non fur: ok.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> Furry: guess what?
> 
> non fur: What?
> 
> ...



I have a feeling that we all should make a  "Coming out of the furry closet: How to tell people you are a furry" PSA.

For the newbies.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a feeling that we all should make a "Coming out of the furry closet: How to tell people you are a furry" PSA.
> 
> For the newbies.


 
Be my guest. I have a feeling it will turn out to be one of those increadably long threads.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, no not at all. Its just that, like other people have said, the furry fandom has somewhat had a stigma put upon it in the past couple years.
 Fur and Loathing in Las Vegas, anyone?


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 24, 2009)

I do not understand the whole "I'm afraid to say I'm furry" thing either.  People have misconceptions about anything these days.  Media makes fun of the furry subculture because it is new, it is strange, and well... because furries make a big deal out of it.

I look at the furry subculture as a hobby.  Nothing more. Nothing to be ashamed or 'come out' about.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 24, 2009)

heresydarling said:


> My parents and friends know I'm into animal-head people, so I guess I'm "out". Not everyone knows of my secret Spice Girls love, though, and one day, with the help and support of thousands of strangers on the internet, I'll have the courage to confront my parents and tell them what I want, what I really really want.



I _have_ to quote this; I got such a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Feb 25, 2009)

The majority of people here are attracted to the opposite sex, (Unlike me...) so they treat being furry as being gay.
That's why you see 'Furry Pride,' 'Why are you furry?' and the infamous, 'Coming out of the furry closet.'


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a feeling that we all should make a  "Coming out of the furry closet: How to tell people you are a furry" PSA.
> 
> For the newbies.




Short thread that would be.

"How to Come Out As Furry!



Don't, you idiot. It's just a hobby and no one cares."

The End.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 25, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> Short thread that would be.
> 
> "How to Come Out As Furry!
> 
> ...


 This.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 25, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I heavily disagree. Most furries are gay/bi, yes, but not almost every fur.



Is there any difference? Have I missed something?


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 25, 2009)

Replying to OP: I think it's because there is a disproportionately large amount of furries who want really badly to feel special. Acting like there's a huge stigma attached to a silly fandumb is pretty much making yourself into a victim, which means you get a lot of backpatting from other people who don't want to look like bigots, et cetera.

It's all selfishness.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 25, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> Is there any difference? Have I missed something?


 I see a big difference between "almost all" and "most".


----------



## Toaster (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not gay or bi, guess I'm not a furry then :L


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Also look at the Furry Survey 2009, last time I checked it was around 20% of the couple thousand that took the poll that were completely heterosexual.



*is one of those few heterosexuals* XD

I don't think that Furry is the new Gay, Gay is Gay and Furry is Furry; two completely separate things. The term "coming out" is used a lot when it comes to something that is socially taboo, just like "in the closet" is used for the socially taboo. Terms like, "closet case" (meaning gay) and  "closet pervert" are good examples; they have nothing to do with one another but they both stem from the term "in the closet". Also at one point in time, "coming out" pertained to a woman's right to passage so that she was considered a woman by society and had nothing to do with the homosexual side of society. Just goes to show how things change I guess.


----------



## Nishi (Feb 26, 2009)

I never really had a moment like that.

I think some people just worry a lot about being furry and think it's a big bad thing.

I don't really feel like "proud to be a furry" because it's just an interest. I'm glad I'm a furry and I like what I'm interested in... but it's like "proud to be an otaku" or anything else - it's an interest to me. 8D As far as I know, I've always liked cartoons.


----------



## Fractilion (Feb 26, 2009)

Wait wait, you guys. Let's see first. Your assumption about what is "too furry" (the ones giving the bad reputation) and what is not seems to vary. The ones who have it as a fetish probably care more about it because, well. Sex is a big deal. And when something sexual is connected to you....you're going to feel somewhat strongly about it...i think.. i think a lot of the people here who say all this is stupid are the ones who don't cross that line. mayhapse a lot of the gay ones are the ones who look at the porn..i dunno. im only speculating.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 26, 2009)

Stay on topic please, people.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 26, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I see a big difference between "almost all" and "most".



I was talking about "furry" and "fur" seeming as you used the both words...


----------



## The Wave (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, massive post deletion. o.o'




Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> I don't think that Furry is the new Gay, Gay is Gay and Furry is Furry; two completely separate things. The term "coming out" is used a lot when it comes to something that is socially taboo, just like "in the closet" is used for the socially taboo. Terms like, "closet case" (meaning gay) and "closet pervert" are good examples; they have nothing to do with one another but they both stem from the term "in the closet". Also at one point in time, "coming out" pertained to a woman's right to passage so that she was considered a woman by society and had nothing to do with the homosexual side of society. Just goes to show how things change I guess.


I have to completely agree with this one. Just because there are most of the fandom are bi/gay doesn't mean everyone is one.




Jenzo770 said:


> I was talking about "furry" and "fur" seeming as you used the both words...


 I got lost here.


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 26, 2009)

I think both topics are overrated. It's a life style. Personally, i wish that they would stay where most lifestyle choices stay; in the house and on a personal level. I like guns; doesn't mean I parade them around the streets.

Z


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 26, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> *is one of those few heterosexuals* XD
> 
> I don't think that Furry is the new Gay, Gay is Gay and Furry is Furry; two completely separate things. The term "coming out" is used a lot when it comes to something that is socially taboo, just like "in the closet" is used for the socially taboo. Terms like, "closet case" (meaning gay) and  "closet pervert" are good examples; they have nothing to do with one another but they both stem from the term "in the closet". Also at one point in time, "coming out" pertained to a woman's right to passage so that she was considered a woman by society and had nothing to do with the homosexual side of society. Just goes to show how things change I guess.



Agreed there. Furryness and Sexual orientation are seperate things for me. And I think most of the society thinks furry is the new gay due to the fucking media.... <<


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it's younger furs that feel the need to sort of come out about it. Over time, people change and kind of grow up.. and I don't mean any of this in an offensive way. "Furry" is usually something one discovers on their own, in privacy, and the subject matter pretty much damns them to keep that to themselves. Some may identify very intensely with it, and that's where it can become an issue. Generally, people find that they can have their _fur_iends (yeah, shoot me) separate from their personal or work lives. It doesn't all have to intermingle.

On another note: My friends know I draw teh fur and have a furry boyfriend.. I just never made a big deal about it. Because it isn't. I have a couple friends that like Star Trek. They don't come out as Trekkies. It's just an interest.. a potentially very perverse interest.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 26, 2009)

It's because they are not the norm. If something is so abnormal, it isn't noticed, so no one really cares. As it becomes more popular, people notice it more, but sense it's still not normal, it scrutinized. But eventually, something becomes so common, that no one cares anymore. Furries are at the middle point.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 26, 2009)

you know, everyone treats it like it is like being gay mostly because they think that people wont understand what the furry fandom is. Its an unknown unknown mayyyn. 

although most people are right to think furry=yiff i mean hell lookit FA's front page at any given time. though that is another topic. one of morality and decency, something this fandom greatly lacks...


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 26, 2009)

duuude this topic just keeps going o.o


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 27, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I think it's *younger furs* that feel the need to sort of come out about it. Over time, people change and kind of grow up.. and I don't mean any of this in an offensive way. "Furry" is usually something one discovers on their own, in privacy, and the subject matter pretty much damns them to keep that to themselves. Some may identify very intensely with it, and that's where it can become an issue. Generally, people find that they can have their _fur_iends (yeah, shoot me) separate from their personal or work lives. It doesn't all have to intermingle.
> 
> On another note: My friends know I draw teh fur and have a furry boyfriend.. I just never made a big deal about it. Because it isn't. I have a couple friends that like Star Trek. They don't come out as Trekkies. It's just an interest.. a potentially very perverse interest.


 
^that.

When I first joined the fandom, I acted like all the other furries (walking stereotype)... then I grew up. c:


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 27, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> When I first joined the fandom, I acted like all the other furries (walking stereotype)... then I grew up. c:



From my friends that I've know who have crossed the Straight-to-Gay threshold, it's exactly the same thing. They feel the need to fill every stereotype, and it's a damn shame. One month they're normal, the next they develop an annoying lisp and a limp wrist. If you want to be gay, then be gay, but *for the love of God, continue being yourself! *

That goes for all you other furries *looks sternly*

Z


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

Intelligence does still exist in this world!


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Its just that if furries want to tell close mundane friends about their furriness, then they do have to prepare for the idea that they might be called gay and/or dog fuckers.
So in a way they are facing the same type of opression.

But I also think its really a bad hurtful thing to compare coming out as a furry, to coming out as gay.
Gay people are born that way! Gay people never get a chance to question why they became gay or if they should just lose interest.

Furries are a hobby and sometimes a spirituality, not something your born into that is undeniable.

So when you coming out as a furry, its always a choice.
But for gay people it is affecting their whole entire lives, rather then a bad rep from choice people who don't like a certain subculture.


----------



## Zaaz (Feb 27, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Its just that if furries want to tell close mundane friends about their furriness



That's because nobody can keep secrets anymore 

Z


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone who feels the need to tell anyone they're a furry is a retard. It doesn't matter, no one cares, shut the fuck up  .


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not gay...or a guy..and just because some people are both of those things doesn't mean everyone is, and those who say it is, they are calling everyone who isn't gay, gay. And it's okay to be gay but still. >_>


----------



## Tryp (Feb 28, 2009)

Gay is always going to be the new gay honey.  It's simply too fabulous to ever go out of style.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 28, 2009)

Gay is the new black.


----------



## anon-per (Feb 28, 2009)

A lot of you people are a lot braver than I am. I would never give anyone I know in real life the slightest clue that I'm interested in furries. I would deny it up and down. I would not defend furry fans in conversation. I would act revolted and creeped out at the mere mention of them. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I'm scared about what would happen if anyone in real life ever found out the truth.


----------



## virus (Feb 28, 2009)

Whats furry? A generalized statement of someone who is more then average interested in anthropomorphic animals* OR* is it some one who has some lonely pride issues willing to do anything to have some acceptance in a social order. *YOU DECIDE*

No its not the new gay. In fact the gay isn't new. Its just been repented throughout the ages thanks to the book. Furry definitely is not new either, ancient cultures have their own animal/human creatures. Its just the perception of what it is that has changed thanks to technology.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> mundane



Haha


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 28, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> From my friends that I've know who have crossed the Straight-to-Gay threshold, it's exactly the same thing. They feel the need to fill every stereotype, and it's a damn shame. One month they're normal, the next they develop an annoying lisp and a limp wrist. If you want to be gay, then be gay, but *for the love of God, continue being yourself! *
> 
> That goes for all you other furries *looks sternly*
> 
> Z


 
Wow Ive seen that happen too....this guy came out of closet, calling himself bi and sneaking into the culture thru rocky horror (which is only tolerable if your drunk to see more than once a year).  A year later he was sitting crossing his legs and holding a cigarette like a girl.  It was strange.


----------



## Jonnaius (Feb 28, 2009)

In America, this may be true. In Britain?

Only those who go on 4chan know what a furry is, and if those who didnt found out?

It'd probably be harder to accept than being gay or bi. So in Britain, I dont think so.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Heres how it goes.... Being gay, is a part of who you are, but so is what food you like... "I"M A GIANT FATASS WHO EATS CHOCOLATE ALLLLL DAY LONG AND BECAUSE YOU OPPRESS ME FOR BEING FAT YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF FOR INSULTING MY LIFESTYLE!"

Pi does equal 3.14...


----------



## Greasemunky (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry isn't a sexual orientation, it's a fandom.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Furry isn't a sexual orientation, it's a fandom.



sexual orientation being on a fucking pedestal is like saying because you're white you must fit this sterotype now.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Furries are a hobby and sometimes a spirituality, not something your born into that is undeniable.


 Wrong. Believe it or not, but there are people, like me, that are born as a fur. Seriously, if I look back at my life, I always loved almost everything that was furry/animal related.

But in general, yes, being a fur is not something born.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Wrong. Believe it or not, but there are people, like me, that are born as a fur. Seriously, if I look back at my life, I always loved almost everything that was furry/animal related.
> 
> But in general, yes, being a fur is not something born.



Do you remember being born :V ?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Wrong. Believe it or not, but there are people, like me, *that are born as a fur*. Seriously, if I look back at my life, I always loved almost everything that was furry/animal related.
> 
> But in general, yes, being a fur is not something born.






For the love of Gaea, dont tell me this how bad the fandom/hobby/lifestyle gotten this bad


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys, furriness is _genetic_.  It's not a choice.  >:[


----------



## Tudd (Mar 1, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Wrong. Believe it or not, but there are people, like me, that are born as a fur. Seriously, if I look back at my life, I always loved almost everything that was furry/animal related.
> 
> But in general, yes, being a fur is not something born.



You don't get to choose what your favourite colour is. You're born with it, therefore, it should be the only thing that determines how you live.

If you dont see a problem with that statement.... :evil:


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Hey guys, furriness is _genetic_. It's not a choice. >:[


 I was waiting all day for sombody to say that.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Do you remember being born :V ?


 
No, but it was pretty close.




Nylak said:


> Hey guys, furriness is _genetic_. It's not a choice. >:[


 
Ah, good that someone support this.




Tudd said:


> You don't get to choose what your favourite colour is. You're born with it, therefore, it should be the only thing that determines how you live.
> 
> If you dont see a problem with that statement.... :evil:


 I actually have to agree with that. On the other side, those what you're born with don't determines how you live, only who you are. How you live is your own decision.


----------



## Mr Fox (Mar 1, 2009)

anon-per said:


> A lot of you people are a lot braver than I am. I would never give anyone I know in real life the slightest clue that I'm interested in furries. I would deny it up and down. I would not defend furry fans in conversation. I would act revolted and creeped out at the mere mention of them. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I'm scared about what would happen if anyone in real life ever found out the truth.


 
You're intelligant.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

The Wave said:


> No, but it was pretty close.



If you don't remember drooling over dog boners at the exact moment of your birth then you can't say with any certainty that you were born a furry :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Hey guys, furriness is _genetic_.  It's not a choice.  >:[


*thinks about going BACK to his self exile of this place*
...seems since I went away, Otters are popular, and furries now think its genetic...I'm think I'm better off hanging out with Anime folks


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *thinks about going BACK to his self exile of this place*
> ...seems since I went away, Otters are popular, and furries now think its genetic...I'm think I'm better off hanging out with Anime folks


 
I don't know about the rest of them, but _*I*_ was being facetious.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I don't know about the rest of them, but _*I*_ was being facetious.


I know you were joking, but when one fur says you are born a furry...I'm really scared about this fandom/Hobby/Lifestyle even more, at least with Anime folks everything been talked about already


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I know you were joking, but when one fur says you are born a furry...I'm really scared about this fandom/Hobby/Lifestyle even more, at least with Anime folks everything been talked about already


 
Well, everyone knows that otakuism is genetic, too, so you're really in the same boat either way.  :3


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I know you were joking, but when one fur says you are born a furry...I'm really scared about this fandom/Hobby/Lifestyle even more, at least with Anime folks everything been talked about already


 Why the hell would you be scared of this fandom because people say they're born as a fur? It's not like they're going to be any worse than normal. Well, mostly....


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Why the hell would you be scared of this fandom because people say they're born as a fur? It's not like they're going to be any worse than normal. Well, mostly....


just shows that this fandom....is getting more fucked up, then again i'm a Therian...BUT WAIT...I was into anime deeply when I was a therian and didnt know about furries...so I'm different

For the people who think they were born furries, meh, just another group in this slowly getting more fucked up Fandom

amount of times fuck was said: 3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> just shows that this fandom....is getting more fucked up, then again *i'm a Therian*...


...I'm sorry, your opinion about the questionable nature of the furry fandom is no longer valid.



> BUT WAIT...I was into anime deeply when I was a therian and didnt know about furries...so I'm different


No excuses; the point at which you discovered the term/community doesn't really have an impact on your overall "furriness." I was a furry hater for years before crossing over to the dark side (and ultimately realizing I'd been "furry" all along).



> For the people who think they were born furries, meh, just another group in this slowly getting more fucked up Fandom


Kind of like those who think they really are spiritually animals/their fursonas/what have you, rather than the rest of us, who are just fans of the genre and the art.  Let's face it: weirder stuff out there.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> just shows that this fandom....is getting more fucked up, then again i'm a Therian...BUT WAIT...I was into anime deeply when I was a therian and didnt know about furries...so I'm different
> 
> For the people who think they were born furries, meh, just another group in this slowly getting more fucked up Fandom
> 
> amount of times fuck was said: 3


 I see what you mean, but look around in the world. The world is fucked up by itself too, so why not this fandom?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> ...I'm sorry, your opinion about the questionable nature of the furry fandom is no longer valid.


 Doesnt change the fact thats my opinion doesnt it?


			
				Nylak said:
			
		

> No excuses; the point at which you discovered the term/community doesn't really have an impact on your overall "furriness." I was a furry hater for years before crossing over to the dark side (and ultimately realizing I'd been "furry" all along).


I still dont consider myself a fur at all, I found out about furries completely on accident, I could of been still a therian being a anime otaku



			
				Nylak said:
			
		

> Kind of like those who think they really are spiritually animals/their fursonas/what have you, rather than the rest of us, who are just fans of the genre and the art.  Let's face it: weirder stuff out there.


like that two girls one cup thing right?



The Wave said:


> I see what you mean, but look around in the world. The world is fucked up by itself too, so why not this fandom?


cause I already expect this world to be fucked up, its natural for things to be fucked up, just hearing furs saying your born into furry just add to my list of Fuck up things I know


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> like that two girls one cup thing right?


 
That was actually intended as a subtle jab in that I was referring more or less to therians as being one of said "weirder things," but it's undeniable that the "two girls one cup" thing was seriously fucked up beyond all reason, yes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> That was actually intended as a subtle jab in that I was referring more or less to therians as being one of said "weirder things," but it's undeniable that the "two girls one cup" thing was seriously fucked up beyond all reason, yes.


its alright, I know many think its weird about Therians, and I fully understand, just that is something new I learn thats why I voiced my opinion on it. Also note...I tend to stay away from the basement of this fandom.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> like that two girls one cup thing right?


 That's more fucked up than my belief.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Also note...I tend to stay away from the basement of this fandom.


 Don't many of us tend to stay away from there?


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

FYI: You can like furry things, and NOT associate with the fandom.
Personality isn't genetic.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2009)

Furry is not genetic.  Think about what you're saying, it's about the same as saying "I have no say in the matter:  I was born a Trekkie."  Or "I was brought into this world with a raging interest in anime."

I've come to notice something though:  Most (but not all) Furries that see it as something born into / "SUPA SUPA IMPORTANT!" tend to have issues with humanity.  Either they feel they aren't actually human, that humanity sucks balls, or (in a few instances) bear a near homicidal rage when one mentions humanity in an neutral-or-better light.  I think this is a pretty telling sign of the state of such persons.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I've come to notice something though: Most (but not all) Furries that see it as something born into / "SUPA SUPA IMPORTANT!" tend to have issues with humanity. Either they feel they aren't actually human, that humanity sucks balls, or (in a few instances) bear a near homicidal rage when one mentions humanity in an neutral-or-better light. I think this is a pretty telling sign of the state of such persons.


 Thou has readed mah mind.


----------



## Doubler (Mar 1, 2009)

There's room between 'by choice' and 'born with it'. The interests are likely developed and nurtured over time, although being associated with the fandom is most certainly a choice.
I'm sceptical about the role of genetics in this


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If you don't remember drooling over dog boners at the exact moment of your birth then you can't say with any certainty that you were born a furry :V .



:V


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Things you can be born into
Poverty
Slavery
A hospital (Har har har)
A strange family
Other stuff that I'm too lazy to mention.


----------



## Tudd (Mar 1, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I actually have to agree with that. On the other side, those what you're born with don't determines how you live, only who you are. How you live is your own decision.



So being born "furry" (which just means liking furry related shit) means its part of who you are, NOT WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Tudd said:


> So being born "furry" (which just means liking furry related shit) means its part of who you are, NOT WHO YOU ARE!


 Part who you are, who you are, both the same for me. Or I need to think about my posts if people will think the same like I tend to.

But yes, that's what I mean.


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 1, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I'm not gay...or a guy..and just because some people are both of those things doesn't mean everyone is, and those who say it is, they are calling everyone who isn't gay, gay. And it's okay to be gay but still. >_>



i hear that, sister!


----------



## PixiesKitty (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I like role playing games, should I get out of the gamer closet?


----------



## yardan (Mar 2, 2009)

Tudd said:


> So being born "furry" (which just means liking furry related shit) means its part of who you are, NOT WHO YOU ARE!



According to this and some previous things - there is also a gap between being a fur fan and furry. Liking furry related shit doesn't make you a furry inside (with all respect to fur fans). Being a fur fan is a part of who you are, but being a furry DETERMINES WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 2, 2009)

PixiesKitty said:


> Hey guys, I like role playing games, should I get out of the gamer closet?


 
You joke, but people get chastized as much for playing RPGs (especially MMORPGs) here almost as much as they do for being furry or gay.


----------



## anon-per (Mar 2, 2009)

For me, furries are not a "lifestyle" or "fandom", it's pretty much a fetish. I consider myself fully human, even in my online personality, but for some unknown reason I feel an attraction to some anthropomorphic characters.

Although it's comforting and sometimes exciting to interact with people who share the same unusual interests, I can only do it using the anonymity of the internet. The fact that the people you interact with in real life probably don't share your feelings and don't understand it at all is kind of disheartening. I believe that is where the perceived feelings of persecution springs from.

It's not unrealistic to liken this to the far more publicized struggle for gay rights. As society has become more tolerant, homosexuals have gone from "evil" in the public eye to "mostly harmless". Similarly, as society becomes gradually more educated about furry fans, I think their perception will move farther from bestiality, which is still considered evil, and closer to "mostly harmless".

In summary, people in general are more familiar with homosexuality and understand it better, and have come to more or less accept them, while furry fans are far less understood, and therefore probably less accepted.

But what do I know? I'm no professional.


----------

